# No water bath dill pickles



## COSunflower

Years ago I had a recipe for dill pickles and you didn't have to water bath them - only invert the jars till sealed. I can't remember the ratio of water, salt and vinegar. Does anyone else have a recipe for no water bath dill pickles???


----------



## chris30523

My mom always did her pickles this way. The recipe she used they say is no longer safe. She used 3parts water to 1part white vinegar. The jars were hot and the vinegar and salt boiling. She filled the jars,capped them and then inverted . I still use the same recipe for my family. I just water bath for 10min. The pickles are not bad but not as crisp.


----------



## COSunflower

I know, I've been water bathing too but I like the crispness of the old way.  How much salt did she use? It seems like if they are in a brine and sealed it would be fine - just like in the old crocks.


----------



## my3boys

If you have the water boiling when you lower the jars in and then start timing from that point on, not when the water resumes boiling like you normally would do, it's supposed to make the pickles crisper.

I'm trying it this way for the first time this year. 

Carol


----------



## chris30523

Check my blog I have to recipe on there.


----------



## elkhound

aslo get a bag of pickle lime and give it a try....things snap when pre soaked in that stuff....lol

also tried pickle crisp for first time this year to see how i like it


----------



## blynn

Have you ever tried pickle crisp for your water bath pickles? This is my first year making processed pickles, usually just did fridge pickles. I am hoping that it will help keep them from being too mushy. 

I just made some today and forgot to add it.


----------



## nappy

my3boys said:


> If you have the water boiling when you lower the jars in and then start timing from that point on, not when the water resumes boiling like you normally would do, it's supposed to make the pickles crisper.
> 
> I'm trying it this way for the first time this year.
> 
> Carol




We did this method last year...pickles were crisper than doing the longer "start timing when water comes to a full boil". The pickles are cooking from the time the jars are placed in the boiling water. Not safe to process this way with other foods though. The goal for pickles is to keep them crisp.


----------



## cmtigger

You can pasturize pickles too- it's basically a lower temp for a longer period. I've never tried it myself. I did try pickle crisp this year.

(I tried the open kettle pickles one year, and several of the jars fermented on me- not something I'll try again.)


----------



## COSunflower

Chris - your recipe says to water bath also. I used to have one that you didn't have to water bath....just invert the jars upside down till sealed then put on shelf for 3 months for best dill pickle flavor.


----------



## my3boys

nappy said:


> We did this method last year...pickles were crisper than doing the longer "start timing when water comes to a full boil". The pickles are cooking from the time the jars are placed in the boiling water. Not safe to process this way with other foods though. The goal for pickles is to keep them crisp.


I'm glad to hear from someone who has actually tried it. I don't always believe the books.

I took a canning class a few weeks ago at the Penn State extension because I wanted to catch up on all the latest research and recommendations, and they said it is no longer considered safe to not (water bath) process pickles, nor should you invert the jars, all stuff we were taught to do. I was wondering how to get the pickles crisp if they were processed, so I'm glad to hear you've tried this method and it works!

They also said pickle crisp works pretty well and is safer than lime and alum.

Carol


----------



## chris30523

Its the same recipe my mom used and she didn't water bath. The pickles were definitely crisper. I water bath because they say it is safer. I don't think you will find a recent recipe that doesn't waterbath. Mine must not be too bad though because every time my kids come to visit they take a jar with them.


----------



## Megabeth

Add grape leaves for crisp pickles. I add two per quart, one at top and one on the bottom. Hot brine and minimal bath time. Pickles crunch like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## chris30523

I use the grape leaves. Works to keep them crisp.


----------

